# Short Ankona ShadowCast Video



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks sweet.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only thing that concerns me with the single grab bar would be the strength. If anything were to happen, I think my 200 lbs would feel safer holding onto something supported in more than one spot. I'm sure the bar itself is strong enough... I guess I just put too much trust into mine...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang-it Mel you've GOT to stop posting about this dang lil boat! You are making it harder for me to finish building mine!

Afterhours2, I a bit ill of the single pole when I first saw it too. My thought was, "OMG...that thing would impale me if I went airborne and landed on it." That's a far-fetched scenario though. Truth is, I don't think you'd ever have all 200 of your pounds on it even if you fell. Unless it's a real sloppy fall. Can't see how a fella could make it this far in life without knowing how to take a fall....Unless he's a member of this video game generation that never tried to jump his BMX over 3 of his closest childhood friends! lol


----------

